# Assist di Gerrard da antologia e gran gol di Sturridge



## O Animal (13 Febbraio 2014)

Stasera nella vittoria per 3 a 2 del Liverpool in casa del Fulham, Steven Gerrard ha fatto un passaggio d'esterno a Sturridge bellissimo. Per fortuna il giovane ha segnato un bel gol che ha permesso di incorniciare degnamente il passaggio del capitano dei Reds...


----------



## O Animal (13 Febbraio 2014)




----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Febbraio 2014)

Assist meraviglioso del più forte CC di tutti i tempi 

Anche Coutinho ha fatto un bel gol


----------



## Frikez (13 Febbraio 2014)

Vabbè si è visto di meglio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Febbraio 2014)




----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


>



meglio quello di Steven

questo Splè merita di stare in questo sondaggio
i tempi d'oro...quando ancora non ti sentivi un Vip
L'assist più bello


----------



## Frikez (13 Febbraio 2014)

L'assist di Negredo contro il Fulham dà le piste a questo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> L'assist di Negredo contro il Fulham dà le piste a questo



di poco


----------



## The Ripper (13 Febbraio 2014)

Splendido...splendido. Quando l'ho visto mi sono alzato in piedi con le mani in testa.
Sugli assist non faccio mai una classifica. Ricordo assist meravigliosi di Dinho anche nel Milan, Rui Costa, e poi uno di tacco al volo non ricordo se di Amauri o di Cavani al Palermo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Febbraio 2014)

Grandissimo assist. Ma parliamo anche della stagione che sta facendo Sturridge... giocatore sottovalutato tantissimo, a mio avviso è un grande talento.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


>


Uno ei più grandi assistman della storia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> meglio quello di Steven
> 
> questo Splè merita di stare in questo sondaggio
> i tempi d'oro...quando ancora non ti sentivi un Vip
> L'assist più bello


Torna a studiare.


----------



## Gas (13 Febbraio 2014)

Gerrard... what a player !


----------



## Brain84 (13 Febbraio 2014)

Uno dei migliori centrocampisti di sempre


----------



## Marilson (13 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> meglio quello di Steven
> 
> questo Splè merita di stare in questo sondaggio
> i tempi d'oro...quando ancora non ti sentivi un Vip
> L'assist più bello



meglio quello di gerrard? ha avuto una fortuna mostruosa, la colpisce alla bell'e meglio come gli viene e gli esce un assist che neanche sa lui come. Osceno solo paragonarlo all'assist di Rui Costa a Sheva contro il Real


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Febbraio 2014)

Marilson ha scritto:


> meglio quello di gerrard? ha avuto una fortuna mostruosa, la colpisce alla bell'e meglio come gli viene e gli esce un assist che neanche sa lui come. Osceno solo paragonarlo all'assist di Rui Costa a Sheva contro il Real



colpisce alla che? ahaha non c'è niente di fortuna li...è un assist meraviglioso


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Torna a studiare.


----------



## iceman. (14 Febbraio 2014)

Se ne son visti di meglio, quello di Ronaldinho per Giuly a S.Siro da le piste a questo


----------



## O Animal (14 Febbraio 2014)

Non capisco perché dobbiate fare migliaia di confronti con altri assist... Nessuno ha detto "il miglior assist nella storia del calcio"... ma solo, personalmente, un assist da antologia... nel senso che entra nell'antologia degli assist insieme a tutti quelli che state citando...

Non trovo banale un assist di esterno, dopo essersi mezzo sbilanciato, a scavalcare un difensore ed infilare l'intera difesa avversaria mettendo l'attaccante da solo davanti al portiere...

Ma se vi sembra banale o una botta de c... nessun problema... De gustibus non est disputandum...


----------



## Marilson (14 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> colpisce alla che? ahaha non c'è niente di fortuna li...è un assist meraviglioso



punti di vista, esteticamente il modo in cui colpisce il pallone l'ho trovato molto fortunoso e poco gradevole. Non dobbiamo pensarla tutti allo stesso modo..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Febbraio 2014)

Marilson ha scritto:


> punti di vista, esteticamente il modo in cui colpisce il pallone l'ho trovato molto fortunoso e poco gradevole. *Non dobbiamo pensarla tutti allo stesso modo..*



apposto per te è osceno paragornarlo a quello di Rui, per me assolutamente no


----------



## Frikez (15 Febbraio 2014)

Comunque se l'avesse fatto Henderson non ne parlerebbe nessuno


----------



## O Animal (15 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Comunque se l'avesse fatto Henderson non ne parlerebbe nessuno



Se l'avesse fatto Pirlo parlerebbero tutti di pallone d'oro...


----------



## Frikez (15 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Se l'avesse fatto Pirlo parlerebbero tutti di pallone d'oro...



Ovvio, non vedo l'ora che arrivi il Mondiale per sentire i fenomeni della Rai


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Comunque se l'avesse fatto Henderson non ne parlerebbe nessuno



henderson non azzecca nemmeno un passagio da 2 metri..


----------



## Frikez (15 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> henderson non azzecca nemmeno un passagio da 2 metri..



Se ciao, infatti lo paragonano al primo Gerrard


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Se ciao, infatti lo paragonano al primo Gerrard



si lo so, potenzialmente dicono sia fortissimo, ed è un titolare del liverpool, a me personalmente non mi convince, da come se ne parla pensavo fosse più forte, non è nulla di che imho


----------

